
Car buyers shun electric vehicles not named Tesla - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-01-17/ev-sales-fizzle
======
Nextgrid
Could it be because nobody trusts the legacy car manufacturers to deliver
something solid for a product that heavily relies on electronics & software?

Given the sad state of infotainment systems and the overall UX of non-Tesla
cars I would not buy an electric car from such a manufacturer.

The legacy manufacturers are trying to cram more software & screens in cars
(and will need to for the electric ones) but don't follow the software
development process; the software and UX still feels like an afterthought.
Tesla on the other hand operates like a modern software company (sometimes too
much and it "moves fast and breaks things" but everyone makes mistakes and
overall it feels like they're going in the right direction).

------
beamatronic
I’m sitting on the sidelines until there is a Toyota or Lexus SUV that I can
drive in the carpool lane.

------
ilamont
Where I live -- 100 year old house, 1,500 square feet -- setting up a charger
for one vehicle would require upgrading the house's entire electrical system.

~~~
Fjolsvith
The electric company where I live is upgrading service to the pole everywhere
in anticipation of this.

